# Heartburn



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

I am currently 28 weeks and for the last couple of days have been suffering badly with heartburn. It starts about an hour after breakfast and then comes and goes throughout the day. My mum bought me some mucogel which she used when she was pregnant with my sister (many moons ago!).

The pharmacist said its ok to take after the first 3 months of pregnancy, but on the label it also says to check wth h/c provider if on a course of vitamins. I am currently taking pregnacare which I have been doing since I first became pregnant. Is it still ok to take the mucogel?

Your advice is appreciated as always, thanks

Shazia


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

to be honest i have never heard of mucogel so cant really give you much advice, however, pregnancy vitamins are low dose so i would not think there would be a problem.  Have to tried mily drinks?

Jan


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Thanks Jan

Yes I am drinking just over half a pint of milk with my breakfast so am hoping that will help improve things.

Thanks again

Shazia


----------

